# GM Performance Brake Kit



## Daily_the_project21 (Feb 9, 2020)

My GM performance brake kit just came in, and I have to mention this in case anyone else is thinking about buying it. IT DOES NOT INCLUDE REAR ROTORS! They do not make this clear on the website. 

From the chevrolet accessories website:

Front and Rear Brake Upgrade System in Red

Helps enhance your vehicle’s brake performance

Helps minimize brake wear under high performance driving conditions

Replaces the brake rotors, calipers and pads

Description

Help enhance the braking performance of your vehicle with this Chevrolet Performance Brake Upgrade Package. These performance brakes are for those looking for ultimate braking performance while maintaining street drivability. The kit includes front and rear brake pads, seals, rear brake pad springs, power brake booster assembly, master cylinder seal, master cylinder nuts, and brake pedal push rod retainer. The Duralife™ rotors feature a hardened surface to reduce corrosion and provide quieter braking with less vibration.

As you can see, everything implies it includes rear rotors as well. It has front and rear pads, front and rear calipers, front rotors ONLY, rotor shields, and replacement bolts. 

I have not installed it yet, so I can't speak to the performance of the new parts. I will be installing them today if the local parts store has replacement rotors for the rear.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Good heads up. What did you pay for your kit if you don't mind me asking? 
There are a few users here who have had it installed and they are spoke very highly of it. If you search the forums you'll find some good posts. Seems like a really good upgrade for these cars.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

The kit does not replace the original rear rotors. I looked into this kit and realized rear rotors are not part of the kit and that's why I decided that it was not worth the price for a half ass upgrade. The kit never offered the rear rotors as part of the kit since I was interested in the kit since 2018. The pix shows the inventory of the kit on the instructions.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Here is GM's photo of the kit. Clearly no rear rotors. That's what I saw and decided against it. There is a thread somewhere on the forum where a owner acquired parts separately from other GM vehicles and build his own upgrade kit at a lower cost that included rear rotors.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

I mean sure @6speedTi you can go that route of piecing it together yourself which is fine but blasting the GM kit for not including the rear rotos (which do very little on a front wheel drive compact car) seems kinda silly to me. It includes new calipers and pads all the way around, and better front rotors. That's a solid upgrade imo.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Iamantman said:


> I mean sure @6speedTi you can go that route of piecing it together yourself which is fine but blasting the GM kit for not including the rear rotos (which do very little on a front wheel drive compact car) seems kinda silly to me. It includes new calipers and pads all the way around, and better front rotors. That's a solid upgrade imo.


I agree it's a poor performance upgrade kit. It's incomplete. I almost pulled the trigger until I saw the photo of the kit and said to myself WTF?


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Haha I said I disagreed with you.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Iamantman said:


> Haha I said I disagreed with you.


Yea ok so I miss read your post but who needs rear brakes anyway? 🙈


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

not worth it...


----------

